# 500 HO Question



## Dozr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello all. I have a 2011 500 HO that I'm gonna be adding a 2" lift and clutch kit to. My ex bro-in-law used to have a HO with this same setup and had no problem turning skinny/wide 28" laws. My question is this, if it will turn those with no probs then why wouldn't it turn 30" Zillas? Keep in mind that the 30" Zillas are lighter than the 28" laws and not as aggressive either. In my mind, it would stand a better chance to turn the Zillas since they are lighter.

Please weigh in on this as I'm probably gonna be getting one or the other in the next week or two.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The weight has a little to do with it but it is the height of the tire you are talking about 2 inches taller


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

hp488 said:


> The weight has a little to do with it


I've got to disagree...Im a 100% novice here so I might be in the wrong completely...but wieght and "hook up" have every thing to do with it. I always conisder tires like a pair of shoes....I dont want to walk around with 40lb cement blocks on my feet compared to 10lb regular boots. Now in regards to "spinning" A person should be able to "spin" a tire with less tread regardless of size. The only term that might come into a play in this question that Im unsure of is "roll out."


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok . the 500 can and will spin the 28 laws 29.5 laws and can spin 30 in Zilla's . Here is the thing.. Think of a truck .. it say it calls for 225/75/R16 and you run 305/75/R16. Its going to have to spin more tires requiring more power and more strain on your axles and drive train .. 

Now to your question yes you can run 30in zilla's 

You may have a little rub so you may want to also run Forward A-arms oh and maybe a clutch kit .. Just with a little help


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 2007 500 ho that can easily pull my 29.5 laws.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Think of a truck .. it say it calls for 225/75/R16 and you run 305/75/R16. Its going to have to spin more tires requiring more power and more strain on your axles and drive train ..


So help me understand here becuase me thinking of a truck as a compared to a wheeler doesnt make me think any different. Thier too alike.
If my thinking is wrong please tell me but here is what Im getting:

A machine shouldnt have any issues "spinning" any size mass as compared to another if the weight is the same.

Now friction on that mass could make all the difference in the world as far as "spinning" them. AKA: friction meaning hookup in reference to tires.

So in my small mind a wheeler should still be able to run lighter lesser tread 30in zillas easier than 28in heavier more tread Silverbacks.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck with your 30s hope you keep an extra belt with you!!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

If the zillas are lighter than I se no issue u can see the other guy is running 29.5 laws on his 500 . So the 30 zillas I see no issue .. just may want a clutxh kit .. to help with them u may not need it but I'm sure ud like it ..


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I would most definatly clutch it. Your going to have some issues getting tires that size rolling in soup. If they are hooked up good in thick sticky mud your only prayer will be low. High will be an excellent way to burn something up...specially belts.


----------



## Dozr (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies fellas. I think I'm just gonna go with 28" Zillas to be on the safe side.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think 30's should be fine. You might have to clutch mildly but.... It should handle them.


----------



## bigspanky123 (Jul 8, 2010)

i have a 09 500 HO with an EPI mudder clutch kit installed and run 30" zilla skinny wide setup and have no issues turning them at all. you will be good


----------

